# notebookjournal.de macht dicht!



## Sarin (15. Januar 2014)

Soeben erreichte mich diese E-Mail:

"Liebe Leser von notebookjournal.de,

knapp 10 Jahre lang hat die Redaktion von notebookjournal.de Notebooks, Tablets, Smartphones, Gadgets und Zubehör getestet. Über 8200 News, Tests und Praxisartikel gingen in dieser Zeit online. Zum 01.01.2014 wurde notebookjournal.de von der notebooksbilliger.de AG übernommen. Notebookjournal.de wird ab diesem Zeitpunkt in dieser Form nicht mehr aktiv fortgeführt und das Forum geschlossen.

Das gesamte Redaktions-Team hat sich in den letzten Jahren über Ihre vielen Kommentare und Fragen, die konstruktive Kritik und das Lob gefreut. All das war für uns ein besonderer Ansporn, Ihnen die bestmöglichen Gerätetests und die aktuellsten News zu liefern. Uns haben die Arbeit und der Gedankenaustausch mit Ihnen in dieser Zeit sehr viel Spaß bereitet. Dafür von uns vielen, vielen Dank!

Oliver Bünte
Chefredakteur notebookjournal.de"



Ich finde es sehr schade, fand ich die Informationen und Tests immer mit die Besten im Netz wenn es um Laptops und Co. ging. Warum notebooksbilliger.de erst eine Firma kauft um sie dann dicht zu machen ist mir ein Rätsel. An dieser Stelle möchte ich meinen Dank an notebookjournal aussprechen und hoffe, dass die Art der Seite und Tests in irgend einer anderen Form weiter leben wird.


----------



## ColorMe (15. Januar 2014)

Neben Notebookcheck wirklich für mich die erste Anlaufstelle, wenn es um Notebooks ging. Hoffentlich gibt es einen relaunch in ähnlicher Form.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2014)

Also bisher ist auf der Seite nichts davon zu lesen
- wird also möglicherweise in der gleichen Form fortgeführt
- stimmt es denn auch wirklich??

Falls es stimmt wäre es auch für mich ein "Tool" welches ich vermissen würde


----------



## poiu (15. Januar 2014)

das Forum wurde dicht gemacht und die letzte News war ende Dezember

mal sehen was die daraus machen, aber irgendwie schade.

Ich  weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber selbst wenn Notebooksbilliger unter dem Namen weiter macht, ich persönlich würde Tests von Shopmitarbeitern nicht ganz ernst nehmen. 

PS das steht natürlich auf der Seite

Schließung des Forums - Notebookjournal - Forum


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2014)

Schade. Ich frage mich, was Notebooksbilliger nun mit der Seite anfangen möchte.


----------



## n1c0 (15. Januar 2014)

Schade, aber hatte sich ja bereits abgezeichnet. Tests wurden weniger und auch nicht mehr so gut wie noch 2011-2012... Notebooksbilliger verspricht sich wohl mehr Hits/Verkäufe durch massive Werbung


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. Januar 2014)

n1c0 schrieb:


> Notebooksbilliger verspricht sich wohl mehr Hits/Verkäufe durch massive Werbung


 

Warst Du schon mal in einem der 3 Läden von Notebooksbilliger.de in Sarstedt / München / Düsseldorf  ? 

Wenn nicht würde ich sehr aufpassen was Du da Schreibst


----------



## rocc (15. Januar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal in einem der 3 Läden von Notebooksbilliger.de in Sarstedt / München / Düsseldorf  ?



Gibt's da etwas besonders Lobenswertes?


----------



## AdmiralGoD (15. Januar 2014)

schade :/


----------



## Alex555 (15. Januar 2014)

ja, ist sehr schade. Notebookjournal war mit notebookcheck die ersten Anlaufstellen. 
Tests von einer Seite, die auch noch notebooks verkauft/verkaufen will sehe ich kritisch, und dementsprechend würde ich die Artikel auch bewerten. 
Eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle ist auch noch Notebook Manufacturers , da findet man viele kompetente User, man bekommt unabhängige Berichte, und auch noch tweaks, Modding usw. 
Schade, aber kann man wohl nichts machen


----------



## n1c0 (16. Januar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal in einem der 3 Läden von Notebooksbilliger.de in Sarstedt / München / Düsseldorf  ?
> 
> Wenn nicht würde ich sehr aufpassen was Du da Schreibst


 
Und was genau hat das mit dem Thema zutun? Gerade aktuell massive Probleme bei einer Rückabwicklung mit dem Laden! Zwar online aber Notebooksbilliger ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war!

Bei so einer Übernahme von einem ehemals unabhängigen Testportal bleibt immer ein fader Beigeschmack, sollte die Seite weitergeführt werden...


----------



## wollekassel (16. Januar 2014)

Da hab ich wohl was verpasst - bezogen auf notebooksbilliger.de - war für mich immer nen Händler und keine Testseite wie diese hier.


----------

